# Gaggia classic pre 2015



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/gaggia-classic-older-model-with-opv-valve-and-solenoid-valve-serviced/1361091930

above seen on gumtree. Any experts know if price of 140 is reasonable. Completely standard. No mods.

what mods would you recommend (Apart from pid as this would be out of my budget at this moment) initially and possible costs of these?

thanks


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

My tuppence...

I recently picked one up locally on gumtree for £60, and it barely looks like it's been used - I'll find out how true that is when I open it up soon. I also saw at least one heavily modded example go on here for around 160.

Based on that I'd say £140 for a used one - which given the maintenance they need (which might not have been done) to keep them nice - is high, but I'm a layman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammywinnall (Feb 17, 2015)

What is the difference between a pre 2015 and post? I have a Classic bought in 2015 so assume it's the post model. Does this lower the price? I'm looking to offload a Classic and a MF grinder but have no idea what ball park I'm looking at?? Any advice etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

@ThePeginator thanks for your insight.
Seen another one on gumtree for around 60 so might go down the 'fixer upper' route

If I'm out of my depth there's always the highly recommended @gaggiamanualservice.com who can do a full service/repair if needs be and is conveniently close to my location.


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

sammywinnall said:


> What is the difference between a pre 2015 and post? I have a Classic bought in 2015 so assume it's the post model. Does this lower the price? I'm looking to offload a Classic and a MF grinder but have no idea what ball park I'm looking at?? Any advice etc. would be appreciated.


 I'm fairly new to this but from my understanding the pressure valve is adjustable on the pre 2015 ones and they also have a better aluminium boiler.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

sammywinnall said:


> What is the difference between a pre 2015 and post? I have a Classic bought in 2015 so assume it's the post model. Does this lower the price? I'm looking to offload a Classic and a MF grinder but have no idea what ball park I'm looking at?? Any advice etc. would be appreciated.


I can only go on what I've read but basically in 2015 Phillips - who had taken over gaggia - revised the Classic to meet new EU regs and, presumably, reduce build costs.

They changed the boiler design, swapped the solenoid to a manual valve and amongst other things swapped quite a few parts from metal to plastic (and added auto-off). It appears to be widely considered an inferior machine to the 'pre-2015' Classic. For that reason the new 2019 model reverted a lot of the design back to the 'pre-2015' state.

That said, I can't comment on value. Check ebay sold listings and if selling here then go a bit lower than that. Make sure you're comparing like for like though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Ilaher said:


> @ThePeginator thanks for your insight.
> Seen another one on gumtree for around 60 so might go down the 'fixer upper' route
> If I'm out of my depth there's always the highly recommended @gaggiamanualservice.com who can do a full service/repair if needs be and is conveniently close to my location.


That's what I did.

Gaggia UK will do a full strip and service for 85, so plus 60 you're still quids in, if your local firm is cheaper than even better.

The only risk is if you find any of the major parts are faulty thermostats / OPV / boiler / solenoid / pump etc. as those can get spendy to replace but that's the risk you take.

If you're not in a hurry and want to reduce the risk and get one from someone who's likely looked after it and who has probably done a lot of the mods you will want to do - be patient and keep your eyes peeled on the for sale section here, classics come up all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

£150 on this forum would probably get you one that's been looked after and a few upgrades too. I usually sell mine for £150 with a brand new silvia steam wand, new seals, descaled and the opv set to 9 bar.


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

@MartinB

Will keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

@Ilaher

https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/gaggia-classic-espresso-machine-in-stainless-steel-with-accessories/1362295569

£60


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Saltydog said:


> @Ilaher
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/gaggia-classic-espresso-machine-in-stainless-steel-with-accessories/1362295569
> 
> £60


Looks barely used.


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

Great price, unfortunately too far south for me!


----------

